# Your most inspiring libraries in 2020



## jimjazzuk (Nov 11, 2020)

Amongst all the doom and gloom of 2020, which sample libraries/VSTs have inspired you the most and kept you going when you most needed it?

Let's spread some love and positivity!


Which are the *3 libraries* you've found most inspiration from in 2020 and why? (library can be from any year)


----------



## kleotessard (Nov 11, 2020)

I used them on almost all my tracks this year:

Spitfire Audio : British Drama Toolkit
Embertone : Joshua Bell Violin Essential
Heavyocity : Vocalise


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 11, 2020)

Ark 1, Dark ERA, Celtic ERA hands down. I have no explanation, it just has been their time


----------



## Sean (Nov 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Ark 1, Dark ERA, Celtic ERA hands down. I have no explanation, it just has been their time


I've been eyeing Dark ERA and Celtic ERA for so long


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 11, 2020)

Sean said:


> I've been eyeing Dark ERA and Celtic ERA for so long



I keep waiting for ERA II Medieval Legends to gon on sale


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Most inspiring 2020 libraries:

- @Ben Osterhouse Sospiro Strings

- @Westwood ALT Piano 

- @DSmolken Karoryfer Vengeful Viola
(just released and totally awesome)

It has been a great year for independent smaller developers. They’ve released such quality and very inspiring instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Not forgetting @sonicatoms and their free Novel Piano and the excellent Baltic Shimmers. A lot of good stuff from Poland this year it seems, @Patryk Scelina and @DSmolken


----------



## Beans (Nov 11, 2020)

Here we go, in order:

*Spitfire Audio Eric Whitacre Choir* - It's a really damn well made library. I think people sleep on it because it doesn't shout at you with molto vibrato, and it's a bit expensive. Every time I load it up, I can't stop playing. I don't sleep, I don't eat, I forget to water my plants. I just keep playing.


*XPERIMENTA Project Kantele *- Do I have a dozen libraries that I use way more often? Yes. But it's got a sweet sound that puts me in a different mood than anything else I have.


*Cinesamples CineBrass Core* - I've been eyeing Cinesamples brass for years, and finally bought the package deal in the current sale (from T+S). I have many moments of being able to get the sound that's in my head into my DAW and keep rolling. In a way, it's more of an "it doesn't squash inspiration" factor.
These are what fought for my top three purely for inspiration, but didn't quite make it. This breaks the rule of the thread, but the developers deserve some love:

Strezov Sampling Djembe X3M
Strezov Sampling JADE Ethnic Orchestra
Strezov Sampling Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings
Native Instruments Noire
Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings
VSL Big Bang Orchestra Dorado
Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One (percussion)
Orchestral Tools MODUS (almost made it in the top!)


----------



## hypnotize (Nov 11, 2020)

Best of the best in 2020
*Soundiron Podcast EP 17 - The Origins Of Flatulus*


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Please allow me to also just mention @Ben as the coolest guy on this entire forum. The friendliest, the most well-informed, most polite, hardest working fellow on here. Every time I have had to pleasure to engage with you, it has brought a smile on my face. Kudos! ❤


----------



## Ben (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Please allow me to also just mention @Ben as the coolest guy on this entire forum. The friendliest, the most well-informed, most polite, hardest working fellow on here. Every time I have had to pleasure to engage with you, it has brought a smile on my face. Kudos! ❤


Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks!


Heartfelt.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Do sound packs count?


Depeche Mode says: Everything Counts.
As long as it’s positive, in the vein of this thread.

So. Sound packs. My favourite one is by @Empty Vessel for Unfiltered Audio LION. I have only recently found out about him but I love his patches. They’re called Focus.


----------



## paularthur (Nov 11, 2020)

Albion One Steam Pads, been going back to these a lot lately, especially for layering in pop/dance songs.

Using organic samples in Serum.

Haunted Choir by Fluffy Audio.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2020)

There's only one product that in recent years has truly been inspirational, and as I'm primarily a pianist, you won't be terribly surprised to hear that it is a piano library.

In fact it could easily be a number of pianos, but ones that share the same heritage.

But if there could only be one, it would be this one:

The VSL Synchron Steinway D274 is the most wonderful VST I have. I actually lose time with it. On one occassion, shortly after getting it, I sat down to play, and the next time I looked up it was evening. I had spent the best part of a day just noodling with it, and simply had no idea how much time had passed. My wife thought it quite amusing.

Then there's the mellow and woody Bluthner, which I find plays even better when accompanied by a nice glass of Scotch, you can almost smelll the wood panelling whilst playing it.

The Bosie twins, consisting of that wonderful upright, and the stunning, majestic Imperial Grand.

All capped of with the Yamaha CFX, so bright and clean.

So if I can only have one, it'll be the Steinway - but you'll have to fight me to take the others from me.....

VSL really knew what they were doing when they included the Steinway D274 lite with VSL Special Edition 1.......


----------



## PeterN (Nov 11, 2020)

Nothing

First the BBC strings sounded amazing, but it didnt take long to feel some kind of high end overdose. Vote goes for Joshua Bell from 2019, Realitone guitar from 2018 and maybe the Spitfire woodfire pizza.....oops firewood piano, just released, based on the unpolished sound, definitely worth a check.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> VSL really knew what they were doing when they included the Steinway D274 lite with VSL Special Edition 1.......


Fueling the GAS... lovely post! Question: would that D274 be a good piano for use on a laptop? Resource-wise?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Fueling the GAS... lovely post! Question: would that D274 be a good piano for use on a laptop? Resource-wise?



Wouldn't be my first choice - the full version, which I have, is 260gb.

But the lite version that comes with Synchronized Special Edition 1 is fine to use on a laptop.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> But the lite version that comes with Synchronized Special Edition 1 is fine to use on a laptop.


Yes, apologies - that’s exactly the version I meant.


----------



## Peros (Nov 11, 2020)

1 - Aaron Venture - Infinite Brass 1.5
2 - Ben Osterhouse - Sospiro Strings
3 - Spitfire - BBCSO Pro


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, apologies - that’s exactly the version I meant.



Actually, I should point out my laptop is an i7 with 64Gb RAM and a 2TB Nvme drive.....but I think it should be good on a mid range PC laptop.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Actually, I should point out my laptop is an i7 with 64Gb RAM and a 2TB Nvme drive.....but I think it should be good on a mid range PC laptop.


Mine has 50% of your RAM, but rest of the specs are a 1:1 match. Plus, I am merely looking for confirmation to finally get SE1  Thanks!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Mine has 50% of your RAM, but rest of the specs are a 1:1 match. Plus, I am merely looking for confirmation to finally get SE1  Thanks!



Well one of the great things about VSL, is that if you buy direct from them you get a 14 day return for a full refund window - so you are not risking anything if you don't like it, or it otherwise doesn't work for you.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 11, 2020)

3 Inspirational acquisitions this year (but those were no the only ones):

- Fluffy Audio Dominus Pro
- Spitfire Albion V Tundra
- 8Dio Ostinato Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2020)

For me, these have been the most inspiring libraries I purchased this year :

1. Spitfire Audio: BBCSO Pro
2. VSL: Synchron Strings Pro (Full)
3. Sample Modeling: Solo & Ensemble Strings
4. Heavyocity: Damage 2
5. Orchestral Tools: Phoenix Orchestra
6. Strezov Sampling: JADE Ethnic Orchestra
7. Spitfire Audio Originals : Intimate Strings


----------



## wblaze (Nov 11, 2020)

VSL Big Bang Orchestra Brass - Hercules, Jupiter, and Kopernikus. Great sound options with the multiple mics, and enough articulations to do some musical writing.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 11, 2020)

In no particular order:

Production Voices: *Death Piano*
Beautiful Void: All 3 *Elixir* libraries
Musical Sampling: *PLCK*
Kaizen: *Distance Quintet*
SoundDust: *Dulcitonium*
Ample Sound: *Hellrazer*
Spitfire: *Originals Intimate Strings*
Heavyocity: *Damage 2*

And of course, my greatest inspirational source, without fail every year:

*Omnisphere *with a steady influx of new 3rd party presets


----------



## Jkist (Nov 11, 2020)

Guitar Swell - In Session Audio


Guitar Swell is a Kontakt Player virtual instrument sample library designed to create soundtrack-worthy ambient guitar performances.



insessionaudio.com





Guitar Swell. This one was surprisingly inspirational for me, because of all the different creative tools it comes with. Pre-built chords and progressions, the ability to voice and morph between your own chords, awesome effects and samples, etc.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 11, 2020)

Spitfire Originals Intimate Strings
Embertone Walker D
Spitfire Earth eDNA


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Nov 11, 2020)

Sample Modeling Solo & Ensemble Strings.

Spitfire, Cinesamples and Embertone are all gathering dust.


----------



## Larbguy (Nov 11, 2020)

OT Ark 1, OT Ark 4, S+A Auras, S+A Cycles, Damage 2

Ark 1 was one of the first legit libraries I got and I feel like I lucked into a series that caters to the general vibe I aim for most often. The other Arks help make up for what it lacks in.

Auras is fun to play with a roli and feel like im in the future. If im stuck, or need some kind of moving pad background, this never fails

I still haven't really wrapped my head around Cycles but each time I use it i feel like I learn about a new feature or function.

Damage 2 is just super playable and fun. all the preset patches are great and cover a solid spectrum


----------



## Billy Palmer (Nov 11, 2020)

Only one.

Spitfire : Symphonic Woodwinds.
I had no WWs for ages. Since Summer I've used this library in everything and anything. Did a game a few months ago and loads of the electronics were doubled with WWs. 
I'm particularly obsessed with the bass clarinet staccato.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2020)

Piano books: I was pretty happy with my piano sounds but playing with these opened up a lot of new colors for layering and finding the right emotion of a cue. Its quite amazing how the right timbre of piano can totally change the feeling of a composition. Especially those quiet sort of janky old uprights, 1911 upright is one of my faves. 

HZ Strings: Took some getting used to, especially with mixing / eqing. But I truly love it now, especially the shorts. They have a great soft timbre in the low velocities and the perfect room tone which is always hard to nail with short strings

NI Straylight: I find something i love every time I open it. I use a lot of pads and textures and this has been a massive time saver for crunch projects. Fantastic modern sounds that are instantly trailer worthy when doused in reverb and lots of starting points for unique cinematic fx.

Wildcard- SPLICE.COM! Its pretty taboo with some libraries straight up saying they wont take cues with splice sounds. But man is it a gold mine for finding source material to mangle. I love it for stumbling into sounds that I would have NEVER thought to use in a track and destroying them to make them fit. Especially for drones that have interesting overtones and harmonies within


----------



## JohnG (Nov 11, 2020)

JADE -- Asian sample library (including choirs!) by Strezov Sampling

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 11, 2020)

Spitfire Intimate Strings - one word - FLAUTANDO!
Performance Samples Solo Violin B - one word - LEGATO!
8Dio Solo Flugelhorn - one word - FANTASTICO!

The year isn't over, and my eyes are set on Vista and the 8Dio Guitarele during the November sale.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Sample Modeling Solo & Ensemble Strings.
> 
> Spitfire, Cinesamples and Embertone are all gathering dust.



I felt good reading your post.  

I'm a big fan of both Sample Modeling, and Audio Modeling instruments, and Physical Modeling in general, and I believe this is the future of Virtual Instruments. 

I really wish to see this sector of the market grow, and move forward, and mature in the coming years. 

I would like to see the popular orchestral sample developers of today, i.e. Spitfire Audio, Orchestral Tools, VSL, CineSamples, and others to wake up and smell the coffee, the future is not pure sampling, it is physical modeling, and /or a Hybrid of PM and Sampling. They would really benefit in the future if they already have R&D departments that are looking into moving into this area of development.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 12, 2020)

The ones that inspired me the most and with which I could play around for hours - just listening to the sounds:

1. Spitfire - Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
2. Aaron Venture - Infinite Brass
3. Spitfire - Cimbalom


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2020)

This thread alone is inspiring


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 12, 2020)

1. Best Service The Orchestra Complete 2 (incl Horns of Hell) - I'm using this all the time, the ensembles and presets are so inspiring and the best timesaver I've ever had .
2. Strezov Afflatus Strings - this one has some fantastic creative string patches and a beautiful legato!
3. NI Mallet Flux - I love the crystal clear sound of the mallets in this library and I use its patterns and animated arrangement presets very often as a color to give my tracks a modern and fresh feel. BIG timesaver!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 12, 2020)

A slight cheat? 

*Logic 10.6*
The new sampler plugins have changed my workflow with audio in a major way.

*Spitfire Cinematic Piano*
I've used it everywhere, especially the "pad" sound.

*Spitfire Labs*
So many goodies lurking behind the plain white facade.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> This thread alone is inspiring



This thread is *DANGEROUS!! *


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm so uninspired.

I think I need to buy more inspiring libraries.





el-bo said:


> This thread is *DANGEROUS!! *



This thread is right on time for Black Friday :x


----------



## Banquet (Nov 12, 2020)

I bought Spitfire's Chamber Strings and Solo Strings in last years Black Friday sale and those 2 libraries have become my favourites and been in constant use during 2020. Seeing as we're allowed 3 choices, my other pick would be Slate and Ash Cycles, which is just endless fun and can do just about anything - much of which is unexpected, but just about always inspiring and brilliant. The best part is importing your own audio... it's just so musical!


----------



## jimjazzuk (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your top 3s of 2020! 

I particularly like those libraries where you can just lose yourself for hours. Here are mine for this year: 

1. Simple Sam Signature Grand

2. Piano In Blue

3. Cinematic Studio Strings


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

jimjazzuk said:


> Thanks everyone for your top 3s of 2020!
> 
> I particularly like those libraries where you can just lose yourself for hours. Here are mine for this year:
> 
> ...


Those are two great piano samples!


----------



## muadgil (Nov 12, 2020)

The number one for me this year is VSL D-274. No contest. 
It's my first (and only to this day) WOW lib. 
I tried it first with VSL SE synchron 1. And the minute I played with this piano, I felt it was just perfectly right. Regarding playability, sound, dynamics. Everything.
The day after, I bought the standard version. Even better of course. I tried many pianos since, even the other VSL pianos when they had this try offer. But I definitely connected with the Steinway. 

Special mention to UVI Walker. A very well thought instrument to deal with footsteps. Much variety of sounds, acoustics, and very intuitive to use.

And finally Bioscape. A great sound scape tool. Great for cinematic sound design. Great presets, many possibility to create new sounds, and not over complicated, but rich enough ton have fun.


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2020)

muadgil said:


> The number one for me this year is VSL D-274. No contest.



I don't _need_ another piano, but it's so gorgeous (and I have taken to Synchron apps) that I'll likely pick it up on the next sale.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 12, 2020)

JohnG said:


> [note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


Just curious, John: How comes it that you feel obliged to always mention this? Most of us can probably guess that you mention the product because you really like it, not because it was a gift.


I really liked those purchases of 2020:

1. Strezov Sampling - Rhodope2 (completely different tone and feel from all other choir sounds I have)

2. OT - Ark 3 & 4 (completed my Ark collection. Some little hiccups here and there but huge sound. My go-to for everything epic)

3. Valiant Samples - Quartarone Guitar Reveries (always forgetting the name of this one, however it's very easy to use, playable and filled a nice post-rock / ambient niche for me)

[note: I have not received any free products  ]


----------



## muadgil (Nov 12, 2020)

Beans said:


> I don't _need_ another piano, but it's so gorgeous (and I have taken to Synchron apps) that I'll likely pick it up on the next sale.


Then you _won't_ need another piano


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 12, 2020)

Just recently Infinite Brass and Woodwinds for the sheer amount of expressive possibilities. I am finally being able to create unique orchestral effects for contemporary compositions.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 12, 2020)

1. AGE Vol. 1+2 (I think of them as one because I bought them together and I can never remember which patches are from which library)
2. Arva
3. Jaeger


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> AGE Vol. 1+2


Excellent stuff. Nice to see them mentioned. The inspiration force is strong with this one....


----------



## Nando Florestan (Nov 12, 2020)

Aaron Venture's Infinite Brass
Aaron Venture's Infinite Woodwinds
Performance Samples Con Moto strings

If you want easy playability, easy results, and a nice sound, these are it.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 12, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Just curious, John: How comes it that you feel obliged to always mention this? Most of us can probably guess that you mention the product because you really like it, not because it was a gift.



I like transparency when I see a recommendation, so I do the same. Sometimes I see lavish praise and I like to know if there's anything else behind it apart from simply liking the product. Doesn't necessarily negate the praise, but I like to know.



Bluemount Score said:


> [note: I have not received any free products  ]



as Pinky would say, "larf"


----------



## TGV (Nov 12, 2020)

Infinite Brass and Simple Sam Steinway.


----------



## berto (Nov 12, 2020)

Phoenix Orchestra OT
Wide blue sound elysium
Riffendium Bass Audiofier
Xtyles Audiofier
all for different reasons...


----------



## scarkord (Nov 12, 2020)

*Waverunner Audio* - 2 French Horns. A joy to play and works well against my more 'ensemble' based libraries such as Albion One.

*Westwood Bass Untamed* - A recent addition, so haven't used it in a track yet, but the Spiccato has a lovely earthy quality which sounds great.

*Sound Aesthetics Fragments & Lush World bundle* - Particularly the glassy sounds in 'Tulua' - Inspired me to write 4 new tracks and a collaboration with @el-bo in the space of a few weeks - so definitely inspiring. Have attached a Soundcloud playlist of the tracks - all sounds are from just those libraries. The percussion was sound designed by me though, using the libraries as raw material and passing them through bitcrushers and the like.

Special mention also for *Bunkersamples Off-world* - It's truly unique and the pitch bends sound like nothing else. Love the 'Distorted - octaves' patch especially


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 12, 2020)

New amazing stuff I got this year (some are probably older releases?) and can recommend, in no particular order:

SF British Drama Toolkit - I want more of these kind of libraries. It's an evolving bed, but also a solo instrument (a bit on the small side).
OT ARK 4 - Monstrous, love it
Embertone Joshua Bell - Best solo violin I ever tried, hands down
Cinesmaples Tina Guo Cello - Best solo cello I have ever tried
Sterzov Freeja - The choir I needed
Arturia CS80 - Running with Blade
Letimix GainMatch plugin - The simplest idea that makes a big difference


----------



## Brasart (Nov 12, 2020)

1. *BBCSO Pro:* it's the gift that keeps on giving for me, I've used it everywhere, for everything

2. *Olafur Arnads Stratus:* such a wonderful instrument, instantly inspiring, haven't used it as much as I'd like because the project I bought it for has been delayed in pre-production, but I just can't wait to get fully get back into it.

3. *Albion NEO:* A unique and lovely soundset, just my taste.

Bonus 4.* Dark Era:* only got it a couple weeks ago, but it's my first library of that kind, and it's been such a blast going through it


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Special mention also for *Bunkersamples Off-world* - It's truly unique and the pitch bends sound like nothing else. Love the 'Distorted - octaves' patch especially


I second this. Great list!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 12, 2020)

I use Omnisphere more than anything, but after that, in no particular order, I get special joy from:

Native Instruments Noire and Picked Acoustic
Virharmonic Bohemian Violin & Cello
Organic Samples Solo Opera
Modwheel's The Lowdown & ujam Mellow
Cinematic Studio Everything
Tarilonte (all I can get)
EthnoWorld 6 and World Suite 2
Orchestral Tools Time Micro and Macro
ArtVista Malmsjo
AudioBro Genesis

Falcon and HALion

We are so lucky to have access to these tools.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Modwheel's The Lowdown





TigerTheFrog said:


> Falcon


Yes! These two have been very inspirational for me as well. About time to fire up The Lowdown again, thx for reminding me! Very creative instrument, that one!


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Nando Florestan said:


> Aaron Venture's Infinite Brass
> Aaron Venture's Infinite Woodwinds
> Performance Samples Con Moto strings
> 
> If you want easy playability, easy results, and a nice sound, these are it.


Con moto sounds really good. I have SCS, BHCT, and the Studio series but I'd really like something besides Spitfire. Been looking at the Aaron Venture stuff too.


----------



## giwro (Nov 12, 2020)

1. *Xsample *- Contemporary Solo strings - apparently a well-kept secret.. articulations up the wazoo, very well done.
2. *BBCSO Core *- I’ve only just begun to explore it, but everything works together so well....
3. *VSL Synchron Strings Pro *- just getting started with it, too but loving it.
4. *Evensong PPC Æolian-Skinner pipe organ for Hauptwerk *- I’m biased, of course - it’s the latest sample set I’m working on, and I’m having a ball with it... I think it’s the best work we’ve ever done.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 12, 2020)

skythemusic said:


> Con moto sounds really good. I have SCS, BHCT, and the Studio series but I'd really like something besides Spitfire. Been looking at the Aaron Venture stuff too.



I mainly got Infinite Brass because I wasn't really satisfied with Spitfire Studio Brass (sometimes they work great, but other times they don't - still, I like them much more than what seems to be the general opinion here on VI-C). Although, whenever I am only using Studio Orchestra + BHCT, I am hesitant to add anything else because it means I would need to match libraries ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

giwro said:


> *Xsample *- Contemporary Solo strings - apparently a well-kept secret.. articulations up the wazoo, very well done


+1. One of the best


----------



## scarkord (Nov 13, 2020)

paularthur said:


> Albion One Steam Pads, been going back to these a lot lately, especially for layering in pop/dance songs.



+1 - I often forget that Albion One isn't just a straight Orchestral library. 'Hollow Waves' is a particular fave of mine.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It has been a great year for independent smaller developers. They’ve released such quality and very inspiring instruments.



Wholeheartedly agree - Only downside is my Kontakt folder has libraries from over 160 different developers now!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 13, 2020)

Omnisphere.. Even if I have barely scratched the surface of it yet and I feel that a lot of presets will never be used. 

Cinesamples bundle was a great as well. (Perc, Harp, Brass... and Loving Sonore)

We'll see after BF...


----------



## pcarrilho (Nov 13, 2020)

For me, the 3 main things:


Against my own expectations, I must confess that SF Abbey Road is gaining my attention and being part of my starting point when I am producing orchestral music. And I'm enjoying mixing with BBCSO.
Another good surprise in 2020 was the upgrade from EW Hollywood Gold to Diamond. Love it!


The third point, it was not a purchase, but it was resurrecting my old and trusted Synphobia Libs ... It still sounds great today!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a moderate-sized library, but there are a few products which I'm using on a regular basis:


piano series from Native / Galaxy Instruments
several favorites from Komplete 12 - especially the Play series, Vintage Keys, and KFL
Albion series (Legacy, Loegria, Tundra)
a few other Spitfire titles, particularly the Artisan series, OACE, BDT, Earth, and Enigma
a few titles from my favorite smaller developers like Sound Dust, Sound Aesthetic Sampling, etc

I'm also actively exploring quality freeware resources such as Spitfire Labs, Pianobook, and CI Klang.

P.S. Awaiting some potential "non-passable" BF deal, I'm doing a bit of inventory on my SSD's and have reached the sad conclusion that there is a ton of stuff I'm yet to start using actively. So there are good chances for resisting the possible temptations in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Nov 13, 2020)

In no particular order:

Omnisphere - it took me a long time to bite the bullet and get it, but I'm glad that I did. Whenever I think a track needs that extra _something_, Omni usually has it. Just searching for a particular sound uncovers a few more that will be useful on future projects.
Ethera Gold 2.5 - I didn't know how much I needed the voices in this (Clara and Daniele) until I heard them. Now it's hard to resist putting them in every project. Although I haven't used the Ethera synths as much (other than some of the terrific braams), there is a lot here that will probably be invaluable. Also, kudos to Stefano M. for going to such trouble with his in-depth videos and live broadcasts.
Action Strikes - I've always struggled with rhythms, and this produces exactly the sort of sounds that I enjoy. It always inspires me.

However, if Best Service have a good BF sale, I expect my top 3 for next year will be filled with Era products.


----------



## Beans (Nov 13, 2020)

Mr Frodo said:


> Action Strikes - I've always struggled with rhythms, and this produces exactly the sort of sounds that I enjoy. It always inspires me.



I'm with you on the rhythms part. It's not so much that I struggle with interesting or suitable rhythms, more like, "what instruments should take which part." I'd love to take a course focused on orchestral or ethnic percussion, but have scraped by through mimicry of people showing off their instruments on YouTube.


----------



## merty (Nov 13, 2020)

I'll add just one, Arturia Analog lab. 

They've done a great job with the design and presets, specially the multi presets (runs 2 synths. at once) were surprisingly good cause I guess near all included stuff is vintage. Very fast to work with.


----------



## peladio (Nov 13, 2020)

Infinite series
MIDIssonance and Triple Spiral Omni libraries
Damage 2


----------



## evilantal (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm going to go with

Zero-G ETHERA Gold 2.5
Simple Sam Signature Grand
The Unfinished Zebra Nordsund II
Triple Spire Audio Fission A/B


----------



## ag75 (Nov 13, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> There's only one product that in recent years has truly been inspirational, and as I'm primarily a pianist, you won't be terribly surprised to hear that it is a piano library.
> 
> In fact it could easily be a number of pianos, but ones that share the same heritage.
> 
> ...


What is this wonderful woody Bluthner you speak of?


----------



## Ben (Nov 13, 2020)

ag75 said:


> What is this wonderful woody Bluthner you speak of?








BLÜTHNER 1895 - Vienna Symphonic Library


This exceptional grand piano from 1895 was acquired by Synchron Stage Vienna after having been lovingly restored by master piano builder Bernhard Balas from Vienna.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 13, 2020)

ag75 said:


> What is this wonderful woody Bluthner you speak of?



Don't forget the Scotch.....


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2020)

very little love for century products here..


----------



## Nando Florestan (Nov 13, 2020)

...and for very good reason, too.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2020)

ok, i'll bite.. enlighten me


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> very little love for century products here..


Rogier, to reassure you: Century Brass Ensembles and Solo instruments have been very inspiring for me in 2020. Also spent a lot of time talking about CS2.0, which will be released this monday! Lists with a top 3 are way too limiting


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> ok, i'll bite.. enlighten me


Up until now this thread has been about inspiration, without any signs of tribalism. I kind of liked it that way, so maybe DM your reasons? I for one would very much appreciate it.

Edit: I meant to also add @Nando Florestan


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2020)

i'm not trying to hijack, or start a "my choice is best, yours isn't" debate at all 
i just got a bit curious why the very short response came like it did.
But then again.. 
You are absolutely right mr emmet,
so skip my interruption above.. and let's continue the thread as it where...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 13, 2020)

Infinite Brass and Winds. Fairly sure Vista will be on my list too in a few weeks...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> i'm not trying to hijack, or start a "my choice is best, yours isn't" debate at all
> i just got a bit curious why the very short response came like it did.
> But then again..
> You are absolutely right mr emmet,
> so skip my interruption above.. and let's continue the thread as it where...


I know, no offense! I had the same reaction you had.... I am one of the bigger 8dio fanboys around, aren’t I?  Sorry if I sounded like a douchebag. Or your mother.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 13, 2020)

Strictly out of what I got in 2020:

VSL Blüthner 1895

Diva 

Fender Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass (ok I'm cheating, that one's real)


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 13, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> very little love for century products here..


Century Strings
Century Brass
Con Moto Strings


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Strictly out of what I got in 2020:
> 
> VSL Blüthner 1895
> 
> ...


The Jazz Bass has such a beautiful body shape. I have a fretless Fenix jazz clone that is absolutely my best looking instrument. Picture?


----------



## Frederick (Nov 13, 2020)

I've only got into VI's this year, going from 0 to over 200. Therefore I basically have too much to choose from. It will take me years and years 'till I really know what I've got. Having said that, without further ado, my top 3:

1. VSL Synchron Strings Pro and VSL Synchron FX Strings I. (sue me  )
2. Spitfire BBCSO Pro
3. 8dio Quartet Series


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I've only got into VI's this year, going from 0 to over 200. Therefore I basically have too much to choose from. It will take me years and years 'till I really know what I've got. Having said that, without further ado, my top 3:
> 
> 1. VSL Synchron Strings Pro and VSL Synchron FX Strings I. (sue me  )
> 2. Spitfire BBCSO Pro
> 3. 8dio Quartet Series


You truly are a multi library multi platform kinda guy. You went balls-deep into this game. I like it <3


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2020)

For me Nada by Eduardo Tarilonte, In Session Audio's Guitar Swell, Bioscape from Luftrum and Jade Ethnic Orchestra from Strezov and this is maybe a biased opinion as I am his publisher, but I just love what Erick from Beautiful Void Audio did with the 3 Elixer libraries and as composer they are on the top list of inspirational libraries.

Oh and forgot! Cycles from Slate and Ash of course, some are so good that you somehow forget them.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (Nov 13, 2020)

giwro said:


> 1. *Xsample *- Contemporary Solo strings - apparently a well-kept secret.. articulations up the wazoo, very well done.



whoaaaaaa


----------



## GMT (Nov 13, 2020)

This year has been all about Heavyocity for me. Novo Modern Strings, Ascend Piano, Intimate Textures and both Vocalise libraries find their way into pretty everything I write.
Also, got a soft spot for Exhale by Output. It's poptastic.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 13, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I mainly got Infinite Brass because I wasn't really satisfied with Spitfire Studio Brass (sometimes they work great, but other times they don't - still, I like them much more than what seems to be the general opinion here on VI-C). Although, whenever I am only using Studio Orchestra + BHCT, I am hesitant to add anything else because it means I would need to match libraries ...


I hear you. I got the Studio Pro series because I have BHCT. I like that library but the Studio series just doesn't often cut it for me. I'm more in the indie rock and pop world so playability is everything to me and I struggle with that series. I like SCS much better but I want to move beyond Spitfire. Performance Samples, Sample Modeling, and Aaron Venture libraries intrigue me.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2020)

For me StaffPad with the Berlin expansions has been a revelation. I’ve written longer more developed orchestral works in the app than I ever did in any daw.


----------



## CT (Nov 13, 2020)

All I've bought this year are SCS and Omnisphere. These are two very much under the radar tools that I highly recommend more people check out.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I know, no offense! I had the same reaction you had.... I am one of the bigger 8dio fanboys around, aren’t I?  Sorry if I sounded like a douchebag. Or your mother.



Maybe you meant: Mother-in-law?


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 13, 2020)

Omnisphere
Anything from Heavyocity (Ascend, Novo, Forzo, Mosaic Keys & Mosaic Voices)
Falcon and Synth Anthology 3


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 13, 2020)

Special mentions to Bunker Samples Off World and Westwood Alt Piano


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 13, 2020)

Two libraries that come to mind are Waverunner Audio's Alder Violin and Alder Cello and more specifically the Low Tide patches. Limited in their application, but full of life. The funny thing is (or maybe it's sad), I had them for some time, but only started to use them this year.

And I saw In Session Audio's Guitar Swell mentioned a couple of times, so I checked it out. Definitely going to get that one later this month when their BF sale starts.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2020)

It was very close to being Hollywood Strings Diamond for me, but how do you all work with that terribly inconsistent timing and legato delay?! Plus the occasional notes that just don't react snappy enough so there's a random dropout in the middle of lines here and there making me scratch my head...given the library's reputation here i expected a lot better. When it works though, it's pretty beautiful


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 14, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Two libraries that come to mind are Waverunner Audio's Alder Violin and Alder Cello and more specifically the Low Tide patches. Limited in their application, but full of life. The funny thing is (or maybe it's sad), I had them for some time, but only started to use them this year.
> 
> And I saw In Session Audio's Guitar Swell mentioned a couple of times, so I checked it out. Definitely going to get that one later this month when their BF sale starts.


The low tide patches are the most useful part of those libraries for sure.


----------



## GMT (Nov 14, 2020)

I just bought Ethera Gold 2.5 yesterday. I think I will have to add it to my list. Just stunning sounds, and unbelievably cheap.


----------



## Satorious (Nov 14, 2020)

Best purchases for me (in terms of inspiring + actual value/usage):
1. Omnisphere (I finally caved in - very late to the party - no idea why it took me so long)
2. Ethera Gold 2.5 (like Omnisphere - I'm still working my way through this - plus Daniele and Clara - wow!).
3. Embertone - Joshua Bell Essential (what a tone - a joy to play!)

Some honorary mentions: Audio Imperia bundle (great value - covers my trailer needs), Sonuscore - The Orchestra 2 (so much fun to play, I love the Organ), 8Dio - Flugelhorn (very smooth).


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 14, 2020)

Lately I spent more time on sound design than tracks and so my #1 in 2020 goes to VPS Avenger (second trial), even though I still prefer Synthmaster 2.9 sound-wise ... YMMV.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 15, 2020)

1. Arva
2. Pandora
3. Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 15, 2020)

1. BBCSO Pro without a doubt. Nice, unified template and cohesive sound. Easy to load up and start writing.
2. VSL Synchron Strings Pro. What a fantastically flexible library and player.
3. Simple Sam Signature Grand. Finally, a piano with "film presets".


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 15, 2020)

I have not bought this yet but Steinbergs Iconica Opus is 190gb with 18 articulations for primary instruments, 500 articulations in total and a decent gui. It comes in at £859 UK and hopefully will be on sale on Black Friday. Last year it was 50% off. It integrates into Cubase well and has expression maps. It also supports other Daws I understand. To top it off there is a 30 day trial of the full massive project


----------



## widescreen (Nov 16, 2020)

Since I bought nearly* ALL* my VIs in 2020 it's very hard to pick just the 3 most inspiring... I'll limit it to 3 brands and their WOW products for me:

1. 8Dio Legion Series 66 Trombones and Silka Choir
2. Tina Guo 1+2
3. Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5

And for the 4. I cannot determine between Strezov Freyja/Wotan and Audiobro Genesis.

Oh, I should have picked only 3? Damn! So please ignore my 4.

Next one, please!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 16, 2020)

ZeroZero said:


> I have not bought this yet but Steinbergs Iconica Opus is 190gb with 18 articulations for primary instruments, 500 articulations in total and a decent gui. It comes in at £859 UK and hopefully will be on sale on Black Friday. Last year it was 50% off. It integrates into Cubase well and has expression maps. It also supports other Daws I understand. To top it off there is a 30 day trial of the full massive project


Yes iconica series are quite nice libraries, with little community attention here and on many other places on the web. I guess the price is a factor, and so does halion (se) as requirement.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

Billy Palmer said:


> Only one.
> 
> Spitfire : Symphonic Woodwinds.
> I had no WWs for ages. Since Summer I've used this library in everything and anything. Did a game a few months ago and loads of the electronics were doubled with WWs.
> I'm particularly obsessed with the bass clarinet staccato.



*Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds* is a huge library, standing in at 222 GB on my SSD, I think it is a very good woodwinds library, but I don't think it gets a lot of praise/attention on this forum.

I'm currently Batch-Resaving Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and it is taking a good chunk of time to finish


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 16, 2020)

jimjazzuk said:


> Which are the *3 libraries* you've found most inspiration from in 2020 and why? (library can be from any year)




1. Popelka Bassoon (Embertone), my number 1 favourite VI.






2. Jubal Flute (Embertone), absolutely beautiful, magical sound.






3. Nucleus (Audio Imperia), superb all-round starter library that punches far above its price.





Honourable mentions:

Everything from Nicolaj Nielsen @thesteelydane (Bunker Samples)

Everything from Ben Osterhouse


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 16, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> Yes iconica series are quite nice libraries, with little community attention here and on many other places on the web. I guess the price is a factor, and so does halion (se) as requirement.


Right, i know NOTHING about them but that description sounds good!


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Right, i know NOTHING about them but that description sounds good!


Casiquire, presuming you want to know more, if you want to audition them you can download the whole orchestra for a free trial, with BF coming up now is a good time. Steinbergs download app is flakey, if you have trouble do this: download one section onl, after about half a gig or so, pause it, then immediately unpause. I find if I do not do this I the app get's too clever times me out and starts again. 190gb in all. I started auditioning today, its pretty good, too early to form an opinion but its currently my number 1


----------



## GMT (Nov 17, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Omnisphere
> Anything from Heavyocity (Ascend, Novo, Forzo, Mosaic Keys & Mosaic Voices)
> Falcon and Synth Anthology 3


Anything by Heavyocity is a good choice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> Everything from Nicolaj Nielsen @thesteelydane (Bunker Samples)
> 
> Everything from Ben Osterhouse


Yes.

Yes.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> *Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds* is a huge library, standing in at 222 GB on my SSD, I think it is a very good woodwinds library, but I don't think it gets a lot of praise/attention on this forum.
> 
> I'm currently Batch-Resaving Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and it is taking a good chunk of time to finish


Agreed, an excellent library, but what version do you have? It should only be about 70gb


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Agreed, an excellent library, but what version do you have? It should only be about 70gb



Yes, I was also surprised when I checked the size of the library, according to the product page on their site,Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds size :


103.4 GB UNCOMPRESSED .WAV
71.3 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE
So I'm not sure why my version of the library is taking so much space. I might just delete it, and re-download a fresh version when I have some time.

I'm a bit confused, as to which figure is the actual size of the library when it is on SSD/HD ? 103. 4 (Uncompressed) or 71.3 GB (Compressed). Does the library reside on the drive as a compressed format ?

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I was also surprised when I checked the size of the library, according to the product page on their site,Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds size :
> 
> 
> 103.4 GB UNCOMPRESSED .WAV
> ...



Usually the library is on your Harddrive in the compressed format (that's why this number is stated). The uncompressed size basically just tells you how much it really is (since depending on the content some stuff can be compressed better than others) and you can also use it to compare the actual sizes between libraries - at least to a certain extent. Although that comparison is naturally flawed, e.g., one could artificially increase the uncompressed size by adding 1 second of silence to each sample but it wouldn't change a lot in the compressed size ...


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 17, 2020)

Omnisphere + Luftrum + The Unfinished


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Usually the library is on your Harddrive in the compressed format (that's why this number is stated). The uncompressed size basically just tells you how much it really is (since depending on the content some stuff can be compressed better than others) and you can also use it to compare the actual sizes between libraries - at least to a certain extent. Although that comparison is naturally flawed, e.g., one could artificially increase the uncompressed size by adding 1 second of silence to each sample but it wouldn't change a lot in the compressed size ...



Hi @mussnig ,

Thanks for the explanation, yes this was a bit fuzzy for me.

I thought the the compressed size is the size of the library when you download it, but once it is uncompressed on the drive, it must be the larger size, not the smaller. But that's not the case, now I know better.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 18, 2020)

For me 3 inspirations has been:

ProjectSam Lumina (I have done a bit of scoring for animation, and this along with the Swing series is all over it.)

Indiginous Blue Street Brass (I have used this a lot for simple top melodies, it is highly tweakable with old mics and whatnot, and I can always find a useable warm sound)

Soundiron Sonespheres 1-3 (I really like the sound of these libs for pads and moving textures, and there is a ton of content and flexibility in them)

Lots of other stuff as well, but these came first to mind based on the projects Ive done.


----------



## Arbee (Nov 18, 2020)

1 Lass Lite - bought this year and I can't believe I waited so long, it "just works".

2 The Grandeur - bought this year and I just love its warm and cosy vibe.

3 VSL Solo Strings (the original VI full library) - while I've owned it for years, with patience and care, it is just so capable. I read so many threads whinging about solo strings libraries but for me (with the exception of Xsample), this is still the only game in town.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 18, 2020)

1. EWHO Diamond
2. SSS
3. Syspro (if I can ever learn to use it)

Honorable mention tied for 2 is BBCSO.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Scalms said:


> what version do you have? It should only be about 70gb



Hi @Scalms ,

I decided to delete my version of Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and re-download a fresh version.

I found out that there are two download options for Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds in their Downloader App. The first one is 66.7 GB, which I already downloaded. It has the C-T-A Mic options. Which I feel are good enough for my needs. 

The second option is the Expansion Pack, I'm guessing more mic options, and this one is 155 GB. So, I'm not sure I want to install this one. Too much SSD space, and not sure I need more mic options.

Anyone using Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and has the additional Expansion Pack installed, is it worth installing ?

Here is a pic of the Spitfire Download App. showing both download options for the library.

Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Scalms ,
> 
> I decided to delete my version of Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and re-download a fresh version.
> 
> ...



I Don’t have the expansion pack....is there something I should know ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I Don’t have the expansion pack....is there something I should know ?



Not really. 

I think the Expansion Pack offers more Mic options than just the three C-T-A options in the main Library. I haven't even had a chance to test the additional mics the expansion offers, I really don't need more mic options, C-T-A is good enough, plus 155 GB for the expansion is a bit over the top for me. I would rather use that SSD space for other libraries. 

It would be interesting to hear from someone who has the Expansion Pack installed, and if they think it is worth the extra 155 GB it consumes.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Anyone using Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and has the additional Expansion Pack installed, is it worth installing?



Definitely. That's the bit with the 19 mic positions (6 of them on the edge of silence) and several _flautando_ articulations that you never even knew you needed.

It's a real game changer. Essential for switching genres with something that's not standard issue.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Not really.
> 
> I think the Expansion Pack offers more Mic options than just the three C-T-A options in the main Library. I haven't even had a chance to test the additional mics the expansion offers, I really don't need more mic options, C-T-A is good enough, plus 155 GB for the expansion is a bit over the top for me. I would rather use that SSD space for other libraries.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from someone who has the Expansion Pack installed, and if they think it is worth the extra 155 GB it consumes.




How do I get the expansion pack?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> How do I get the expansion pack?



It's been a while since I got the expansions, I think you need to buy them, but I don't see an option for buying them on their site at this time.

You might want to contact Spitfire Audio and ask them about the expansion packs.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Scalms ,
> 
> I decided to delete my version of Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, and re-download a fresh version.
> 
> ...


wow, thanks for the info, no idea there were expansion packs?! (if they still have them). I'm intrigued. Because I think some additional mics (like outriggers) would add some incredible width and depth. I will have to look into this...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Scalms said:


> wow, thanks for the info, no idea there were expansion packs?! (if they still have them). I'm intrigued. Because I think some additional mics (like outriggers) would add some incredible width and depth. I will have to look into this...



Your very welcome. 

Actually I have expansion options for Spitfire Symphonic Brass, Woodwinds, and Strings. 

I decided to delete and re-download them again as Core versions without the Expansions. For my situation, I think the C-T-O mics with some high-end reverb treatment is good enough, the additional SSD space the Expansions require is an overkill for me. I would rather use the space for something other than just more mics.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 18, 2020)

Audio Imperial Nucleus
Zero G Ethera Gold
Performance Samples Oceania 1&2


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 19, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> 1. BBCSO Pro without a doubt. Nice, unified template and cohesive sound. Easy to load up and start writing.
> 2. VSL Synchron Strings Pro. What a fantastically flexible library and player.
> 3. Simple Sam Signature Grand. Finally, a piano with "film presets".


Seems like there is a lot more positivity recently surrounding BBCSO than initially. I have many Spitfire libraries but felt so burned by the Studio series that I didn't get BBC. That one just hasn't worked for me, though the strings are decent (though not as good as LCO and SCS). I'm now reconsidering getting the BBC if it goes on sale. As a more rock and indie musician and producer it seems more fitting for my style than many other libraries.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 19, 2020)

skythemusic said:


> Seems like there is a lot more positivity recently surrounding BBCSO than initially. I have many Spitfire libraries but felt so burned by the Studio series that I didn't get BBC. That one just hasn't worked for me, though the strings are decent (though not as good as LCO and SCS). I'm now reconsidering getting the BBC if it goes on sale. As a more rock and indie musician and producer it seems more fitting for my style than many other libraries.



I think a lot of people wanted it to be something it was never meant to be. I prefer to look at it as a really robust starting point. I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 20, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It would be interesting to hear from someone who has the Expansion Pack installed, and if they think it is worth the extra 155 GB it consumes.


I have it. I like Jake's stereo mixes. They sound good and save RAM. I rarely use the other extra options.



easyrider said:


> How do I get the expansion pack?


The expansion packs have been discontinued in their original format. My recollection is that Spitfire was slated to revamp and release them again this year, but no word so far...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jimjazzuk (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm amending my (joint) third slot to a couple of late arrivals:

- Xperimenta La Fisarmonica - sweet sounding and very playable accordion

- LOKI felt piano - it's FREE and it's a real beaut to play!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 20, 2020)

Maybe I'm an oddball, I don't know, but most inpiring for me in 2020 are:

1. Fracture Sounds Woodchester piano. What an immense character and warm, fuzzy sound from who's wonderful instrument. You hear the warmth, you feel the warmth. Beautiful! Best felt piano library.

2. Fluffy Audio Rinascimento. If you want to dwell in the renaissance, start here. It's a dream collection of classic instruments. Pity they're not in original temperaments, but the collection does take you back instantly!

3. Pianoteq's Hans Ruckers harpsichord. I'm on a bit of an harpsichord high these last couple of months and this is a very playable instrument. I'm no particular fan on Pianoteq, except for this one.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 20, 2020)

Organic Samples Vivid Keys! So inspiring!!


----------



## AlvinSWong (Nov 21, 2020)

Ethera 2.0 Soundscape and specifically the Emotive True Legato patch. So guilty of just putting or trying that on all tracks. Clara Sorace vocals just cuts through a mix with great effect and emotion.
8Dio Century Brass Solo French Horn and Flugelhorn. So playable and cuts through great for solo lines. Always end up noodling and doing riffs of fanfare for the common man, Star Wars, or super man 😁 when loading this one.
Spitfire Labs soft piano lately. With the soothing tones. Love playing some Olafur Arnalds Saman with that patch

Thanks for this thread. Going through some rough time here. Helps seeing this fun topic.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 21, 2020)

Sunset Strings!

Everything from ben Osterhouse!

BBO VSL !!!


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 21, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse , VSL BBO and Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand Piano!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2020)

Kurosawa said:


> Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand Piano!


YES! We need a spinoff from this great thread, dedicated to pianos! Hosted by @CGR and @Simeon

My coolest pianos released in 2020:
1. SSSSG
2. Sonic Atoms Novel Piano (fast, light, free)
3. Westwood Instruments ALT Piano


----------



## CGR (Nov 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> YES! We need a spinoff from this great thread, dedicated to pianos! Hosted by @CGR and @Simeon
> 
> My coolest pianos released in 2020:
> 1. SSSSG
> ...


Would be happy to have virtual meet-up with @Simeon and "shoot the breeze" on all things pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> My coolest pianos released in 2020:


Forgot about Joachim’s Piano!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

CGR said:


> Would be happy to have virtual meet-up with @Simeon and "shoot the breeze" on all things pianos.


Make it happen. Would be a cool thing for Boxing Day. A live stream marathon! ❤


----------



## CGR (Nov 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Make it happen. Would be a cool thing for Boxing Day. A live stream marathon! ❤


We could do a "2 parter" - one in my home studio with virtual pianos & my 1928 acoustic upright, and now that Covid restrictions are easing here in Melbourne, another at the studio with my business partner Allan and the MIDI-enabled Hamburg Steinway D.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

CGR said:


> We could do a "2 parter" - one in my home studio with virtual pianos & my 1928 acoustic upright, and now that Covid restrictions are easing here in Melbourne, another at the studio with my business partner Allan and the MIDI-enabled Hamburg Steinway D.


Well... I would love for something like that to happen Craig. Have you and Simeon talk “piano” and more importantly play them. So like @Troels Folmann your main piano is a 1928 one eh? (All my keys are from 1981 by some weird coincidence. Mk II Rhodes, Clav E7 and a beautiful U1).


----------



## CGR (Nov 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well... I would love for something like that to happen Craig. Have you and Simeon talk “piano” and more importantly play them. So like @Troels Folmann your main piano is a 1928 one eh? (All my keys are from 1981 by some weird coincidence. Mk II Rhodes, Clav E7 and a beautiful U1).


I'd be willing if there was enough interest. I have two pianos from the 1920's - both Richard Lipp & Sohns (Stuttgart) - the big upright from 1928 and a small grand from 1924. Very special instruments for me - superb construction/workmanship and timbers.

The Strezov Sampling Lipp piano is an earlier model of my Lipp grand piano. Here's my favourite demo of the Strezov Lipp by the hugely talented Adam Hochstatter. The original German made Richard Lipp & Sohns pianos have real soul:




Some great keys from the 80's - I particularly like the Yamaha acoustic pianos from that era - bright & bold and unmistakably YAMAHA, and in my opinion not as generic-sounding as the more recent ones.


----------



## Jk86 (Nov 22, 2020)

Most inspiring libraries : 

@performancesamples Con Moto Series 

@Heavyocity Media Gravity series 

@CineSamples CinePiano


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

CGR said:


> I'd be willing if there was enough interest.


To not derail this thread, I shall create a new one soon to gauge interest. Cheers mate!


----------



## fareastnumberstati (Dec 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Not forgetting @sonicatoms and their free Novel Piano and the excellent Baltic Shimmers. A lot of good stuff from Poland this year it seems, @Patryk Scelina and @DSmolken


Thanks for turning me onto this dev. I just got the piano and am definitely interested in their other products.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Organic Samples Vivid Keys! So inspiring!!



Yes, great Piano library, but I'm not happy that they didn't fix the staccato playability issue yet.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, great Piano library, but I'm not happy that they didn't fix the staccato playability issue yet.


Hopefully soon!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hopefully soon!



It's been soon for quite some time since the fix was promised 'soon'.


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 9, 2020)

Abbey Road ONE.
Made me finally “get” the ensemble sketching thing as well as helped channel my inner John Williams. Is a base template for all of my cinematic projects now.

EW Composer Cloud. 
The covid thing suddenly provided me with a lot of free time so I was finally able to go through every single patch and put them to the test. There is sooo much absolutely brilliant stuff in there it’s ridiculous. Ashamed that I avoided it for so long, thinking it was “old”. Nope, imho still competes with the current top libraries soundwise. Play was rock solid also.

Aaand... no number three though.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2020)

M_Helder said:


> Abbey Road ONE.
> Made me finally “get” the ensemble sketching thing as well as helped channel my inner John Williams. Is a base template for all of my cinematic projects now.


Yes me too. I was sceptical but now I have Aroof it's a great base glue (or even... "foundation") for any track. Add some legatopodes from HOD or whatnot and you're golden.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 9, 2020)

I'll honestly mystified how so many people say that AR1 channels John Williams for them. I'm gonna probably pick it up in xmas sale. If I don't sound like JW in first five minutes, I will wag a disappointed finger at this thread!


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 9, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> I'll honestly mystified how so many people say that AR1 channels John Williams for them. I'm gonna probably pick it up in xmas sale. If I don't sound like JW in first five minutes, I will wag a disappointed finger at this thread!



Try the brass. You ‘ll get it


----------



## Marsen (Dec 9, 2020)

Arva, Wotan & Freya.
I thought I had choirs.
I did not.


----------



## Haakond (Dec 9, 2020)

Cinematic Studio Strings is always my go-to library for strings, and it always amazes me how good it sounds.
I also have to mention Joshua Bell violin, the NI pianos and Cineperc.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 9, 2020)

At the moment, 2 stand out for me: 

1. Strezov Sampling: JADE
2. Straight Ahead Samples: Birth of the Trumpet


----------



## AndyP (Dec 9, 2020)

- NI Noire
- Ethera Gold 2.5
- VSL BBO, SSP
- AI Legacy
- 8Dio Century Series

Century Strings 2.0 and SSP in combination and layered fit together perfectly. Results in a beautiful rich sound. I like this crisp sound that can still be full and soft.

BBO because it is just awesome.

Ethera because I always find something new that inspires me.

NI Noire - why did I take so long to get it?

AI Legacy because it completely covers my need for hybrid sound design in combination with Ethera.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 9, 2020)

I've already said it like twenty times in various other threads, but without a doubt, Fluffy Audio's Spaghetti Western. Man -- that Electric Baritone Guitar is really something special. And the Bass, Ocarina, Whistle, and Trumpet are fantastic, too.

Also, shout-outs to Indie Bass from Decent Samples, @DSmolken's Secret Agent Guitar, and Vocalotheque and Ink Vocal, each of which provided some little sprinklings of magic when I needed it.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It's been soon for quite some time since the fix was promised 'soon'.


Towards the end of the year there is quite a lot to do... Also, a bit of vacation surely helps getting a bit of energy back  It's still on my list, and as promised it will come out between end of December / Early January.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Towards the end of the year there is quite a lot to do... Also, a bit of vacation surely helps getting a bit of energy back  It's still on my list, and as promised it will come out between end of December / Early January.



Hi @Maxime Luft ,

Thanks for assuring me you will be fixing it soon. 

Enjoy your Holiday Season, I agree you probably need a nice vacation to recharge your engine.  Especially given the big OT event coming up on Dec. 17th, I'm sure you are all super busy at OT. Wish you all the best.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 10, 2020)

Damage 2 is fucking awesome! (Yes, you have to use the f word when describing how awesome Damage 2 is)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2020)

I Just installed Strezov Sampling's *Afflatus* Strings, and started discovering/playing some of it's patches.

Oh boy... I'm super impressed. Possibly my best buy during BF, and 2020.

The other library that impressed me this year is surely, *VSL Synchron Strings Pro*. It sounds wonderful, and is a very versatile strings library.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 10, 2020)

Surprized by VSL Synchron Strings Pro. Beautiful large section with an elegant sound! My favorite 2020 (until now).


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Surprized by VSL Synchron Strings Pro. Beautiful large section with an elegant sound! My favorite 2020 (until now).



I agree. It's an awesome Strings library. Very versatile. 

I should add VSL Synchron Strings Pro to my post above.  

Do you have Strezov Sampling Afflatus ?


----------



## Saxer (Dec 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Do you have Strezov Sampling Afflatus ?


Yes. Scene d'Amore is my favorite!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 11, 2020)

Beside Synchron Strings Pro, I’m so impressed by VSL’s VI brass I&II, house them in MIR Pro Synchron Stage yield super prestige sound!

BBO brass pack is also fantastic!


----------

